# Leaking yard hydrants



## Frankie82 (Apr 19, 2011)

Does anyone know how to fix a leaking yard hydrant without have to dig up the whole thing and replace it, I have adjusted the nut as far as it can go I belive it's the stopper in the bottom of the pipe that is worn out!!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Frankie82 said:


> Does anyone know how to fix a leaking yard hydrant without have to dig up the whole thing and replace it, I have adjusted the nut as far as it can go I belive it's the stopper in the bottom of the pipe that is worn out!!


What is a yard hydrant? Is it for putting out local fires?
Is this a homeowner device or a municiple owned device? 
I have a hydrant in front of the house, but I don't deal with issues it has.
Ron


----------



## linuxrunner (Oct 18, 2010)

I suspect he is referring to a device that looks like this...









very useful as they are more resistant to freezing since the actual valve is 3 or 4 feet underground and the pipe drains out the water after each use.

The good news is i don't believe you need to dig it up to replace the seals...
Turn off the water to your hydrant. 
Pull up the handle, and with a pipe wrench or large adjustable wrench, unscrew the head from the riser pipe. 
Pull the brass rod stem and operating rod all the way out the pipe. 
FYI stem can be up to 9 feet long in very cold climates. 

You should be able to replace any parts needed and put the brass rod stem with seal back in. 


​


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, that is what I always heard them called. I'd check with a local well driller, who quite likely has the parts, and can tell you how to do it, but I'm quite sure that I recall a buddy who had to repair one of his a few years ago, and I do not think that he had to dig it up. My best guess would be that you shut the pump off, drain off the pressure at the house or wherever, disconnect the handle, pull the rod, replace the seal, and put it back together, but I'd make sure that I had the parts in hand and confirmed the procedure first, as there is generally no place to isolate the hydrant from the well.


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

you will need the manufacturer name. contact them, they will have a kit with everything you need.

Just did one a month ago, kit was about $25.00

rod


----------



## Frankie82 (Apr 19, 2011)

It's a merril c-1000 I just gotta twist the head off I called a well driller and he told me how to do it!! Thanks everybody


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

Turn off the water, before you do anything... the kit will come with the plunger, seals, and new pieces for the top section. take apart the top section first, then twist the top off. it will then come off, leaving the plunger shaft in place. remove the plunger shaft.

replace the plunger and install the shaft. replace the seals on the inside of the top head. put all back together... 

make sure you adjust the nut so that there is a definite seating of the plunger... not adjusted correctly and it will just run on...

good luck.

rod


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

ERRR, move to Gerogia. We don't have them, don't need them, don't repair them. Bring some cool air with you. It's currently 88 º here at 5:48 p.m.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Thurman, be honest... you're just jealous, because you can't have a snowball fight in the middle of April.


----------



## Avadon (Apr 20, 2011)

What exactly are these? Do you have to pump these to get water out of them or are they just hooked up to your main water and opening them just gives you full water? We do have these in central oregon but my house did not have them.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Avadon said:


> What exactly are these? Do you have to pump these to get water out of them or are they just hooked up to your main water and opening them just gives you full water? We do have these in central oregon but my house did not have them.


 The type in the pic is hooked up to your house supply, whether it's a well or city water. When you open it, water comes out. Usually people with a larger property or farmers put them out in the yard where they need water. The shutoff is located at the bottom which when installed, is below the frost line in cold climates, hence, it doesn't freeze. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

I put one in by the driveway a couple yrs back.

The Mrs hooked it to a garden hose pot with 50' hose atached for her flower watering on that side of the property.

I like the siphoning effect it has as it will empty the hose completely after its shutoff, makes it nice in cold weather if you want to wash some salt off the vehicles.

Fire ring will get one this year as its windy around here and dragging out over 100' foot of hose to extinguish it has gotten old.

A half day with a rented ditch witch will do it , the sucky part is I have to cross a buried electric and cable line ( which I will do by hand ,literally).

http://www.merrillmfg.com/product/01-YardHydrants/C-1000/features.html

http://www.usahardware.com/inet/shop/item/80200/icn/20-792903/merrill/pkcf.htm


----------

